# Frustrated?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd like to believe that most people already know this, but I think it's worth clarifying anyway...

I know what it's like when something you are used to, something you like, changes. Spotify have just changed their logo and in-app software colour to a horrible ghastly green. I HATE THE NEW SPOTIFY GREEN. But the frustration I feel is because I know that there's nothing I can do about it, Spotify ain't gonna change that green no matter how many people complain. UK Muscle isn't like that.

The move to this forum software has resulted in a lot of 'setup defaults' being applied - things which have been pre-configured in a way that perhaps isn't right for this forum or its members. I want everyone here to be aware that I am listening and taking note of all of the comments being posted. It's going to take a while as there's a LOT of stuff being brought up, but I am working my way through and making configuration changes where possible to do so.

For some things (like PM or Like limits) it's easy, for others we may need to wait a few weeks until appropriate hacks/add-ons are released. But I will make changes if that's what everyone wants.

UKM isn't a dictatorship, the site exists for it's members. Everyone here has a say in how the site is set up - that's always been the case and it isn't going to change.

:cool2:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

All hail Lorian


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Early days yet. There's a few irritating bellends spamming the board at the moment. Besides that I'll survive.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

PaulB said:


> Early days yet. There's a few irritating bellends spamming the board at the moment. Besides that I'll survive.


Link?
I know the Mods are itching to try the new spammer banning options...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Link?I know the Mods are itching to try the new spammer banning options...


I'll re word that. They have been. I reported one yesterday. He seems to have been banned now.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

How do I add sigs?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Am I the only one who hates that sig ^, a full size picture for a sig? seriously? There should be a size limit


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just wanted to add - although I have 0 experience with forum design and maintenance - having worked in various fields with computers including web design, I know what a pain in the arse it can be to do all the kinds of things Lorian is doing with the forum atm. It's long, often boring, frustrating and sometimes easy just to give up on. So I just wanted to thank @Lorian for all his hard work in trying to get the forum up and running again and slowly making it a place we can all once again enjoy.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I'd like to believe that most people already know this, but I think it's worth clarifying anyway...
> 
> I know what it's like when something you are used to, something you like, changes. Spotify have just changed their logo and in-app software colour to a horrible ghastly green. I HATE THE NEW SPOTIFY GREEN. But the frustration I feel is because I know that there's nothing I can do about it, Spotify ain't gonna change that green no matter how many people complain. UK Muscle isn't like that.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, not sure if your aware but we can't talk about the above, just thought I would let you know fella


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

No worries mate. Forum is looking great. Looking forward to the new changes. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Really need the "Latest Threads" back at the top off the homepage. Site doesn't feel right without it.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Am I the only one who hates that sig ^, a full size picture for a sig? seriously? There should be a size limit


Do I have a sig? I can't see mine.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes said:


> Do I have a sig? I can't see mine.


Yes. This pic is your sig everytime you post.....every...single...time

http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/31859743147870094/339E7FD21E6879D2E7F3F52B455F6077D5ADEE0D/


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> This pic is your sig everytime you post.....every...single...time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange I can't see it when I post.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> Strange I can't see it when I post.


you visiting the site on your phone?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> you visiting the site on your phone?


Nope, just on my laptop.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Yes. This pic is your sig everytime you post.....every...single...time
> 
> http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/31859743147870094/339E7FD21E6879D2E7F3F52B455F6077D5ADEE0D/


It is confusing.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> Nope, just on my laptop.


Your sig is visible on mine.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

That sig is way too big.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Yeah the pictures in the Sig should go. we got a Avi or we can post a picture. Don't need to see the nonsense everytime someone posts and clogs up threads


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I would like to see the quoting fixed. If I quote someone that's quoted me. It includes both quotes in my quote. If that makes sense


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

PaulB said:


> Early days yet. There's a few irritating bellends spamming the board at the moment. Besides that I'll survive.


Feedback is essential in getting things sorted, no feedback = no results or changes, Your feedback however is a total waste of time.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes said:


> Strange I can't see it when I post.


It looks like how I pictured @banzi


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think sigs should be limited to a line of text, no pics, you can use your avi for a pic, it's annoying seeing a massive picture every time someone makes a post and just clutters everything up.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Link?I know the Mods are itching to try the new spammer banning options...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/252275-mr-universe-turns-vegan-full-interview/

Not as bad as the other guy from yesterday, but still borderline imo

At least the guy is creating his own content etc, but should new member be allowed to pimp their sties/channels when it's clear that's the reason why they've signed up. If they're been here for a while, contributed to the site and it's not too blatant then fair enough. But don't want loads of new accounts started just because they are able to passively sell to us.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

karbonk said:


> Feedback is essential in getting things sorted, no feedback = no results or changes, Your feedback however is a total waste of time.


Thanks for the feedback. Your feedback however is a total waste of time.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> How do I add sigs?


You can buy 20 Benson and Hedges at tesco for £9.30 mate


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Can we still delete a reply in a thread if we want to?? Before we could edit and delete the reply. ~Is this still possible?? Cheers.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I am not getting any thread reply notifications any more and I can't select email per reply when following threads either


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to bring up problems but when I'm replying to quotes on my phone, I have to type some letters 4 or 5 times, it then takes away the space before the word and adds what I'm writing to the last word. Just taken ages to write one sentence in a reply, but when no reply is involved, its fine. Not sure if this is a glitch that needs to be looked at.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to bring up problems but when I'm replying to quotes on my phone, I have to type some letters 4 or 5 times, it then takes away the space before the word and adds what I'm writing to the last word. Just taken ages to write one sentence in a reply, but when no reply is involved, its fine. Not sure if *this is a glitch *that needs to be looked at.


could be agents in the matrix.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't say I'm a fan of the new layout but maybe it'll grow on me and the rest who are thinking the same


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I've getting to like it now actually 

Are the join dates below avi coming back @lorian mate?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

the new layout is good but tons of default settings and lots of faults, just hope they get ironed out as its a great forum.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

karbonk said:


> Can we still delete a reply in a thread if we want to?? Before we could edit and delete the reply. ~Is this still possible?? Cheers.


You will be able to later today.


----------

